
Goodbye Instagram, hello Ello - DesiLurker
https://medium.com/swlh/goodbye-instagram-hello-ello-45df3d8754ec
======
jnichols35
>There’s no bots >Virtually no spam

I signed up for Ello way back in 2014, and forgot about it. I literally didn't
sign into it again after signing up, but in early 2017 I started getting user
following emails. I just glanced through the dozen or so emails I have and
most of them feature a nude photo for the profile.

While I'm at work I can't look into this more closely, but I have a feeling
these are very similar to the bots that are rampant on Tumblr which have very
similar user profile pictures.

